# What's Up at PFS (DEFCON)?



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2006)

I notice that Paul Vunak is now pushing a program called DEFCON that seems to be his "next big thing". Does anyone know more about it? Looking at the page, it sounds like PFS/RAT with some no-gi BJJ and a military training approach:



> PFS / DEFCON integrates a combination of the best, and effective techniques found in the four most effective disciplines known, specifically:  Jeet Kune Do, Kickboxing, "No Gi" Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Filipino Kali  - to provide you with the most efficient and effective self defense system for today's world.
> 
> We can train you, and show you how to seamlessly implement this curriculum into your martial arts academy, or begin a new academy.  We then take you one step further, and train you to utilize these skills within the framework of our new DEFCON program - and introduce them to the military, law enforcement, and to the average civilian who wants to protect themselves and their family.​


 
The page says they're recruiting a group of 50 instructors to launch the program:



> *We are recruiting a select group of 50 future instructors in the United States and Europe*.  Once we reach 50 - we have accomplished our goal.  These instructors will not only learn to teach this curriculum, but will also have territorial exclusivity, use of our system name, ability to purchase PFS / DEFCON training DVDs and equipment at wholesale, and many other advantages.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2006)

I picked up the current issue of the U.K. martial arts magazine Combat yesterday, mostly because I was surprised to see it on the shelves. It has a section by Keith Gilliland about Paul Vunak's Kali, including edged weapon defense. Unfortunately, it doesn't address this new system/approach!


----------

